# Oregon Man Surfs on the Back of Great White!!!!!!!!!!



## Makalakumu (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/131786003.html


> Doug Niblack was trying to catch  another wave before going to work, when his longboard hit something hard  as rock off the Oregon Coast and he suddenly found himself standing on  the back of a thrashing great white shark.
> 
> 
> Looking down, he could see a  dorsal fin in front of his feet as he stood on what he described as 10  feet of back as wide as his surfboard and as black as his own Neoprene  wetsuit.
> ...



Holy ****!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 14, 2011)

Time to pack in the old surf board, sit back write a book on the good old days of surfing, and how I almost became shark food.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 14, 2011)

:wide eyes:  I reckon Maka has the right of it with his short and pithy comment!  Much more expressive than the very English "My word!" you'd get out of me :lol:.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Oct 14, 2011)

At least by being on top of the shark, you know where the hell it is. Problem of course is, you have to get off eventually....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 14, 2011)

This is just another in a long line of reasons as to why I will not surf


----------



## Makalakumu (Oct 14, 2011)

For some reason, the scariest part of this story is where the guys leash gets tangled on the shark and starts to drag him out to sea. Yikes!

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ken Morgan said:


> At least by being on top of the shark, you know where the hell it is. Problem of course is, you have to get off eventually....



And no more control to how you get off than how you got on. :uhyeah:

From the article, two very lucky people; including the lady in the kayak.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 14, 2011)

Great whites we've learned are ambush predators and would prefer to take their (usual) prey that way. The guy's board probably saved his life as the fish was trying to go for that. The man is lucky indeed.

Someone on the shore could've distracted the fish by doing this... :uhyeah:


----------



## Buka (Oct 14, 2011)

HFS! Don't even know what to say except sure glad it wasn't me!


----------

